# Pick the Peak in Browns Canyon Contest



## Riverboat Works

High water is coming to the Upper Arkansas River. We are offering a special prize to the person who correctly guesses the peak runoff (in cfs) at the Nathrop gauge this Spring/Summer. Simply enter your guess below (no duplicates) and we'll let you all know the lucky winner once the river level subsides. If there are multiple peaks, we'll go with the highest one. Good luck!

We're also holding this contest on our Facebook page if you want to try and win twice!


----------



## T.O.Mac

5614 cfs


----------



## basinrafter

4321 cfs


----------



## Kabsit

5175 cfs


----------



## Navasana

5150 CFS


----------



## jspoon14

6125


----------



## jspoon14

what is the prize?


----------



## td

4488 cfs


----------



## 2tomcat2

5611


----------



## Pigpen

7214


----------



## Randall_the_outlaw

5,321


----------



## eddie

5366


----------



## theusualsuspect

3760


----------



## denali1322

4760


----------



## ArgoCat

*Ark Peak*

3950


----------



## yesimapirate

5432


----------



## zbaird

5522


----------



## panicman

5178


----------



## almortal

4872


----------



## cayo 2

4200


----------



## xena13

5553


----------



## paddleit

5817


----------



## protechie

5217


----------



## thaGoat

4323


----------



## Juice1

5600


----------



## Juice1

4100


----------



## BmfnL

6250


----------



## WyBackCountry

5240


----------



## melted_ice

5344


----------



## onefatdog

6017 cfs


----------



## Floatin mucho

5862


----------



## lmyers

Between this and Facebook you are going to have a ton of "entries" to sort through, and likely multiple winners.... especially since you didn't ask for a date.


----------



## class 3 felon

4444


----------



## caverdan

6221


----------



## taners

4900


----------



## Jungle Jane

*peak level*

3940


----------



## Quiggle

5999


----------



## sauth857

4800


----------



## jgrebe

4899


----------



## Rockgizmo

5387


----------



## DidNotWinLottery

7215


----------



## NoCo

4785


----------



## Riverboat Works

We are closing the contest for guesses. We'll announce the winner later this summer after peak (last peak).


----------



## flite

4848


----------



## Grif

6969!


----------



## lmyers

Riverboat Works said:


> We are closing the contest for guesses. We'll announce the winner later this summer after peak (last peak).


Better wait until monsoon season is over then....


----------



## DoStep

Closing the contest already? The snow hasn't even started melting yet, and it doesn't look like it will this week. Lame.

But if you decide to keep taking entries, I'll go with 6437.


----------



## newpc

5237


----------



## matt man

Now the interesting question would be, when will the peak happen?


----------



## rockmonkey

*better late than never*

5724


----------



## threepin

6118


----------



## mr. compassionate

Has the Ark already peaked?


----------



## lmyers

mr. compassionate said:


> Has the Ark already peaked?


That is a good question, and has yet to be answered. I tend to lean towards no. There is still a good amount of snow above timberline, and the snotel sites aren't quite melted out completely yet. There is still enough left to jump another 1000 cfs or more, but it's going to have to happen soon. My prediction is it will have to get really hot sometime in the next 10 days or so, otherwise it's just going to hold steady at this level until around the 4th of July.


----------



## mr. compassionate

lmyers said:


> That is a good question, and has yet to be answered. I tend to lean towards no. There is still a good amount of snow above timberline, and the snotel sites aren't quite melted out completely yet. There is still enough left to jump another 1000 cfs or more, but it's going to have to happen soon. My prediction is it will have to get really hot sometime in the next 10 days or so, otherwise it's just going to hold steady at this level until around the 4th of July.



Thanks for the input, either is good with me!


----------



## Rich

mr. compassionate said:


> Has the Ark already peaked?



Looks like we are rolling into a week of warm & sunny.
Ark will peak over the 4 day weekend.
Game on!


----------



## lmyers

Rich said:


> Looks like we are rolling into a week of warm & sunny.
> Ark will peak over the 4 day weekend.
> Game on!


I think we had second peak on the 1st of July. Flows are dropping off and the forecast is for temps to hang about the same as right now through the weekend. Second peak would have been more substantial if the powers that be weren't holding so much back. Nearly 2000 flowing into Twin Lakes yesterday morning, but only 388 coming out.


----------



## zbaird

Who won?


----------



## Riverboat Works

Getting that info out today or tomorrow. Looking back thru all the entries now.


----------



## lmyers

Riverboat Works said:


> Getting that info out today or tomorrow. Looking back thru all the entries now.


I wouldn't personally declare a winner until monsoon season comes and goes. About 50% of the time we have a rain driven, flash flood peak in Browns....


----------



## Riverboat Works

*Winning!*

Pick the Peak in Browns Canyon contest winner is...
*Basinrafter! *
According to the USGS gauge at Nathrop, The Arkansas River peaked at 4310cfs on June 15th at 6:45am. Basinrafter's guess was 4321cfs. Congrats Basinrafter, you win a $100 gift card to RBW. Call us at 719.539.9323 to claim your prize.

Link to gauge.


----------



## basinrafter

Riverboat Works said:


> Pick the Peak in Browns Canyon contest winner is...
> *Basinrafter! *
> According to the USGS gauge at Nathrop, The Arkansas River peaked at 4310cfs on June 15th at 6:45am. Basinrafter's guess was 4321cfs. Congrats Basinrafter, you win a $100 gift card to RBW. Call us at 719.539.9323 to claim your prize.
> 
> Link to gauge.


Woop woop! And what a day it was on the river on June 15! I know we were all hoping it would get bigger....but 4310 was still a whole lot of fun!


----------

